# Skater kid gets shot 3 times with a shotgun and lives.



## Mr Violence (Oct 14, 2011)

The Berrics - ABERRICAN ME ROSS CAPICCHIONI - Part 1

Couldn't find if anyone had posted this yet.

Pretty amazing story though I had a couple questions, it's awesome how this kid pulled through. Make sure to watch both parts.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Oct 14, 2011)

Hoooooly shit. What an epic. I can't believe the reason behind the attack though. So fucking callous. What a bastard.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 15, 2011)

holy shit that guy is a fucking mad man for surviving all of that.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Oct 17, 2011)

Incredible story. Glad that he pulled through that.

Pos "friend" who tried to kill him just to join a gang..  Cowardly fuck can now rot in jail while Ross enjoys his second chance at life.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Oct 17, 2011)

It really pleases me he was so humble and grateful for what he had in the end. 
I'm sure anyone with a near death experience does this, but its always nice to see.


----------



## murakami (Oct 17, 2011)

horns up for that guy surviving and not falling under peer pressure to join a gang.  respect


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Oct 17, 2011)

This man is quite literally a living legend. Fantastic story.


----------



## Argo (Oct 17, 2011)

Watched this the other day. Kid is a fucking boss.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 18, 2011)

The kid had an awesome family too I guess. He is down to earth, honest and peaceful.
Big Tragedy tho, that a punk shoots his friend to becomea member of a gang. What a shame.


----------



## GATA4 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting that, man.

The video literally left me baffled...first at the thought of such horrid betrayal, then at the thought of such strength and persistence, then at the thought of new perspectives on life.

I can't even come close to imagining to what any of that is like, but I can try to learn from it...how could he have expected any of that to happen? I don't expect anyone to try and kill me tomorrow, nor do I expect to die by any means tomorrow...but no one really knows when something unexpected like that will occur. We should therefore cherish what we have for as long as we have it, because life can throw curveballs whenever it wants.

EDIT - And just to think, after being shot twice--once in the arm, leaving it dangling, and another in the chest, leaving a gaping hole--he had the will to save his own life by preventing has assailant from literally blowing his head into an unrecognizable mess. How was he even able to do that?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 24, 2011)

A story of both survival and disgusting treason. Hopefully, his "good buddy" is serving his brief 35 years with a bunch of hard dudes who like to call him their princess.


----------



## Mr Violence (Oct 24, 2011)

The thing that really blows me away about this is that the kid that shot him was 15 at the time. That's absurd. And with that little respect for another person's life, someone that he'd known for so long...

..It's just disgusting. Props to Ross for being a monster and living through that. Way to show him. The best revenge is to succeed.


----------



## Alimination (Oct 29, 2011)

wow thank you for this, this is an amazing video


----------



## Bobo (Oct 29, 2011)

What makes the story unique is this kid pulled through. If he'd died, he would have been just another number in a long list of numbers.


----------

